# flamingo fishin



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Had to be in Ft Laud to help my father do a few things so I checked the weather for Thursday.  It looked good so I brought the boat and headed down to Flamingo.  Got to the ramp at 6 in morning.  I held my unprotected arm out for a minute to let the mosquitos take what they wanted and in turn they carried my boat to the water. Nope just kidding but it felt like they literally could because there were so many of them.  Stayed on the bayside and just went exploring. This was nice to see.










Got to where I planned on fishing and started working the area.  I saw several nice snook and screwed up my casts because of excitement.  I had a small jewfish come out of the mangroves and take a  few swipes at my lure but he did not take it.  Saw about 6 more during  the day.  It was pretty neat to see these big fat heads come out from under the mangroves.  Found this little sandy area with a bunch of mullet working around it and saw a fish sitting way up in the sand.  Cast at him and he ate from like 10 feet away like it had not eaten in day.  Got a nice redfish with no spots.  My first one with no spots.  He was 6 lbs. and had a lot of energy.











Drifted over some more of the area and picked up this little snooklet.  










I then proceeded to screw up on about 6 more snook.  I had 2 that I hooked and had there heads shaking above the water and the spit their hooks back at me.  I screwed up a few others by just setting the hook to soon out of excitement.  I finally drifted past another area with some murky water and fish the edge and hooked up with this guy.  He was 5.5 lbs.  











I went back and drifted the area again except from the other side.  I saw a snook and a red swimming one above the other so close they had to be swimming while touching each other.  Cast at them but I had already drifted to close and they were having none of that.  Kept drifting a little further and completed my first inshore slam with this little fat trout.  Used artificials all day.












I fished another area that had some tarpon but I was keeping my eye on a storm that was threatening so it was kind of a half-azzed  attempt.  The wind was light in the morning and flat behind all the islands and on the flats.  The storms came in the late morning and the winds shifted and picked up if you were near them.  I had a really big storm near and thought I was going to have to call it a day late in the morning.  I moved about 5 miles and found glassy flat conditions and kept fishing til later in the day.

I also caught a trash can slam of barracuda, snapper, and catfish.  I almost had a 5 foot shark too.  I saw him swimming towards the boat and cast a plastic shrimp across his nose. He ate it immediately and we were off the races.  He probably ran for 100-150 yards in about 20 seconds.  After that the line went limp.  I was expecting this since I only had a 20 mono leader.  But I got my whole rig back and guessed I really did not have a good hook set.  I probably saw about 30 sharks that were between 3 and 5 feet. No big ones.  I definitely want to try some light tackle shark fishing next time.  When I caught the catfish, I had about a 5 foot lemon come up behind him and I was going to let him eat the cat.  He followed it for about 15 seconds then just lost interest.  

I had to laugh when driving out of the park.  I saw a convertible mustang with 2 people in short sleeves driving down  towards the boat ramp area with the top down.  All I could think about, and laughing about it, was when they get there and stop.  And about how fast they would be trying to put the top up on that car.  Finished the day off with a milkshake the from Robert was here.


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Nice pics and report. I sure do wish I could fish that area more often!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job. You going out tomorrow...there is a rumor that trouble is heading to town... :


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

wtg on the slam and beating out the nasty afternoon stroms


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Flamingo Rocks.. I gotta get back down there.


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Good report. I think a Mingo mini ralley is a good idea. What says all??


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Good report. I think a Mingo mini ralley is a good idea. What says all??



Just say when !


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice report. Did you get a t-shirt for givng blood? ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great job, my favoritus place to fish in the whole wide world.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice job RJ, those spots look familiar..  Way to get after em'
Thanks again for the help with the SK. 
That kayak paddle I got from you is way better than the one I bought from Boater World, so that one went back today.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

cool beavis. great report and congratulations on your first slam. i almost had one a few months ago. all i needed was a trout and i lost three that day. well, just thought i would say congrats!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job Beavis. I wonder why the Gulf coast reds are so much reder? :-/


----------

